# Drag washers for sale?



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there any place locally that stocks replacement and upgraded drag washers? Looking to educate myself on the ins and outs of my gear and would like to purchase locally if possible instead of online.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

PM Ocean Master here on PFF...He has a large stock of Carbontex washers and can cut some if he doesn't have what you need. Quality guy!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have just about every drag washer for the Penn reels and a huge selection of Carbontex drag washers for every reel.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> I have just about every drag washer for the Penn reels and a huge selection of Carbontex drag washers for every reel.


PM sent


----------

